# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  sêri truyện cười 18 + đây

## thc1107cht

Ai có đam mê nhiệt huyết vs thể loại này thì đọc nhanh đi :


1.2 thằng ăn trộm nc vs nhau…
Ê mày, chuyến này anh em mình vớ đc “con hàng” đã quá chứ!
Nhìn bên ngoài thì ngon lắm… nhưng “bên trong” sợ nát bét cả rồi đấy

Sao mày biết?
Đoán thôi, muốn biết thực hư thì tao phải “thử” cái đã
Đại ca chưa “bóc tem” mà mày dám “thử àh”?! 
Thử́ tí có chết ai 
…..
Àh mày ơi, bật đèn lên đi, tối quá tao mò hoài mà không thấy “cái lỗ” đâu cả ^^!
Bật đèn cho bị tóm cả lũ àh?! Mày chịu khó mò đi, mò từ càng thích chứ
Tao mò nãy h rồi =.=! mò từ trên xuống dưới, từ trái qua phải mà vẫn chả thấy “cái lỗ” đâu >Chậc, “cái lỗ” nằm phía dưới… mày mò cái gì ở trên!?
Ờ ha… àh, tao tìm ra “cái lỗ” rồi!
…….
Chết cha, đút không vô mày ơi! Hình như lỗ bé quá
Bé là bé thế nào? Thử xoay ngược lại rồi dùng sức “đẩy” mạnh vào xem?
……
Aha, đút vô rồi!
Ờ, nghe tiếng cũng phê lắm 
Vậy… tao “phóng” nha 
“Phóng” cái đầu mày, phải để đại ca “phóng” trước!
……..
Ờ vậy thôi… xe tốt thế này mà không cho chạy =.=!
Biết điều tí đi, rút chìa khóa ra lẹ rồi mang về cho đại ca… 

2. Trong giờ thể dục, 1 đôi trai gái lén chui vào bụi rậm & bị gv thể dục nghe lén
- dạo này anh thấy em đẹp hẳn lên đấy 
- tất nhiên, em mới đi tắm trắng mà 
- …..
- Àh em này, cái của em… sao lông nó cứ tua tủa ra thế?
- Thì… nó đâu còn “mới” đâu ^^!
- Chậc, lông này là lông gì em nhỉ 
- Anh này hỏi lạ… “lông chim” chứ lông gì? 
- Lông lá bùm xùm thế này thì sao mà “chơi”… hay anh bứt hết nhé 
- ấy cái anh này… bứt hết thì sao “xài” được nữa =.=!
- nghe tới đây thầy td nóng người, tính vén bụi cỏ xông vào thì…
- hừ, không bứt chứ để đó làm gì… cầu lông mà lông tưa thế này thì sao đá đc nữa 

3. Thằng em đi chơi với bạn gái… khi về đến nhà báo cáo vs chị
- chị ơi, nó đá em rồi 
- sao lại thế? Mày có làm đúng như lần trước tao dạy không?
- Có mà… em cũng dắt nó vô “chỗ đó”… cũng đâm chọt tá lả…
- Vậy sao lại bị đá đc?! Lần trước thử với tao mày “làm” tốt lắm mà 
- Em éo biết =.=!
- Hay là… chú mày lại bắn "trật lỗ" nữa chứ gì?
- Không… lần này em canh rất kĩ… canh ngay “lỗ” lun! Có điều…
- Có điều sao?
- Không biết tại sao tới lúc bắn em lại “lệch gậy”… thế là em bắn thẳng 1 phát vào mặt nó 
- Bố thằng ngu! Đã thế thì ế mãn kiếp đi! Đã không biết chơi bi-da mà còn đòi cua gái 

5. Anh chàng có vợ chuyên cất giữ tiền.
Muốn lấy tiền xài riêng nên nghĩ ra một kế, bèn lấy dây buộc thằng nhỏ ra ngoài sau,
và bảo vợ: Hôm qua, tôi kẹt quá, cần tiền nên đem cái ấy đi cầm một lượng rồi.
Vợ nghe nói vội đưa tay sờ xem quả nhiên không thấy bèn đưa hai lượng cho chồng
và bảo:Đi chuộc ngay về đi, coi cái nào to to bự bự hơn một chút thì thêm tiền vào, 
tôi đưa dư đấy.

6. Một cô gái tới phòng mạch của bác sĩ với khuôn mặt rầu rĩ.

- Bác sĩ xem có thể làm gì giúp em được không?

- Cô bị làm sao vậy?

- Dạ, chồng em bị bất lực 300% rồi bác sĩ ạ.

- Tôi chẳng hiểu cô nói gì cả.

- Để em giải thích nhé. 100% bất lực đầu tiên thì bác sĩ hiểu là cái gì rồi chứ ạ. Cái thứ hai là anh ấy bị bỏng lưỡi còn cái 100% cuối cùng là anh ấy bị gẫy hết mấy ngón tay...!!!!!!!

7. -- Cu Tý là 1 con người chuyên làm việc xấu xa... bị xã hội ghét bỏ.
- 1 hôm Cu Tý đi khám bệnh phát hiện mình bị bệnh hiểm ngèo khó lòng sống nổi...
- Cu Tý sợ xuống âm phủ sẽ bị trừng phạt vì những chuyện xấu của mình đã làm khi 
còn sống nên trước khi chết Cu Tý dặn v nhét cho 5 chỉ vàng vào "phích" để xuống hối lộ Diêm Vương...
- Cu Tý chết đi xuống gặp Diêm Vương Cu Tý vội lấy 5 chỉ vàng mà v để cho đem ra 
hối lộ cho Diêm Vương mong Diêm Vương chiếu cố...
- Nhận 5 chỉ vàng của Cu Tý... Diêm Vương cho Cu Tý quyền đc chọn căn phòng mình sẽ ở và nhờ Quỷ Sứ đưa Cu Tý đi chọn phòng..
- Căn phòng đầu tiên: thấy cảnh tra tấn dã man đánh đập tàn ác... Cu Tý sợ đau nên ko chọn phòng này
- Căn phòng thứ2: thấy cảnh ng` bị lột da cho vào vạc dầu... Cu Tý cũng sợ nên ko
chọn
- Sang đến căn phòng thứ 3 thì Cu Tý thấy 1 nhóm người đang ngồi uống trà đá hút 
thuốc lào chém gió... Cu Tý nghĩ thầm: " Chắc phòng này sướng đây chỉ ngồi uống
nước hút thuốc " và bảo với Quỷ Sứ cho ở phòng này..
- Quỷ Sứ hỏi Cu Tý: Chắc chưa
Cu Tý: Chắc rồi
Quỷ Sứ: Vào là ko có ra đâu đấy nhé
Cu Tý: Oks
- Khi cánh cửa phòng vừa khép lại Cu Tý định chạy ra bàn ngồi bắn bi thuốc lào thì 
bỗng dưng 1 tiếng chuông vang lên:
" Hết giờ giải laooooo... Tiếp tục ăn shjtttttttttt "

Tiếp nè

Có một cặp trai gái kia nhà chung vách, yêu nhau tha thiết nhưng vì bà mẹ cô gái cấm đoán dữ quá nên đành phải quan hệ lén lút.

Cuối cùng, chàng trai cũng nghĩ ra một cách tuyệt vời đó là đục một lỗ tròn ở trên 
tường và đưa hàng qua.....Chỗ đục lỗ vào ngay nhà bếp của cô gái.
Vì vậy cô gái rất chăm nấu nướng, mỗi lần cô đi nấu nướng là họ lại ACB ACB... Đi đêm có ngày gặp ma, một lần đang XXX thì bà mẹ cô gái xuống bếp, sợ quá, cô gái kéo váy xuống rồi dzông tuốt mà không kịp báo cho người yêu. Anh chàng vẫn thẳng đơ, không biết gì.....

Bà mẹ cô gái nấu nướng một hồi thì tìm chỗ để treo cái chảo nóng lên, tìm mãi bà mới 
thấy một cây định ở trên tường. Bà vừa treo chiếc chảo lên thì một tiếng la thảm thiết, cây đinh biến mất và cái chảo rớt cái coong. Chẳng hiểu mô tê gì, bà lẩm bẩm:"Quái, 
cây đinh to thế mà lại rỉ nhỉ???"

------------o♥O♥o------------

Có một chị công nhân làm việc tại mỏ than, chẳng may chồng ở nhà bị bệnh. Trên
đường về, ghé qua cửa hàng thực phẩm, sực nhớ chồng bệnh ở nhà, thương chồng,
chị mua ít chuối về cho chồng.

Trên đường đi xe buýt về nhà, dẫu rất chật chội, xe buýt chòng chành, nhào tới nhào
lui, nhưng vì thương chồng nên chị nhất quyết nắm chặt trái chuối không buông, thỉnh thoảng lại vân vê nó.

Nghĩ đến ánh mắt vui vẻ của chồng, chị lại lắc nhẹ trái chuối.
Đến trạm, xe bus dừng lại, đột nhiên người đàn ông đứng sau lưng chị khẽ vỗ vai chị và nói:

"Cô ơi ! Làm ơn ... buông ra cho tôi xuống"

------------o♥O♥o------------

10.Đêm tân hôn, ông chồng 70 tuổi run rẩy đưa năm ngón tay ra dọ ý cô dâu:
- Ý em thế nào?

Cô dâu mừng rỡ hỏi:

- Trời, không ngờ anh vẫn còn khỏe như vậy! Bộ anh muốn mình "làm" 5 lần luôn hả?

Ông chồng mới móm mém trả lời:

- Hổng có.... ý anh muốn hỏi..... em chọn..... ngón nào....?

------------o♥O♥o------------

Một cô giáo miền xuôi lên miền ngược dạy học. Dạy học được mấy năm thì cô và một 
anh người dân tộc yêu nhau.

Trong một lần không làm chủ được bản thân, hai người đã có quan hệ với nhau. Trưởng bản biết được liền đưa anh này ra xét xử theo luật của bản.

Trưởng bản hỏi:
- Sao mày lại ngủ với cô giáo? Anh này nhanh nhảu trả lời:
- Trưởng bản nói thế là sai rồi, tao thức với cô giáo chứ tao không ngủ.

Trưởng bản hỏi tiếp: - Vậy tại sao mày lại làm cho cô giáo có thai? Anh này suy nghĩ 
một lát rồi nói:
- Tao tưởng là giết người mới có tội chứ làm ra người cũng có tội à? -

------------o♥O♥o------------

Hai kẻ gá bạc đang chán chường đợi khách bên sòng bài thì có một thiếu nữ cực kỳ
hấp dẫn đi đến và đánh cuộc 20.000 USD cho một lần ném xúc xắc.
Cô ta nói: "Em mong các anh không phiền, nhưng em sẽ cảm thấy may mắn hơn nếu 
em không mặc quần"

Chẳng đợi ai trả lời, cô ta rất tự nhiên cởi hết đồ kể từ thắt lưng trở xuống, ném con
xúc xắc và la lên:
"Bà đang cần một cái quần mới đây!"

Rồi cô ta nhảy lưng tưng, và ôm chầm lấy từng kẻ gá bạc: "Yeah, em thắng rồi !, em
thắng rồi !"

Nói xong, cô ta vơ hết tiền và quần áo nhanh chóng lủi mất. Hai kẻ gá bạc nhìn nhau 
chết điếng. Sau cùng thì một kẻ cũng lên tiếng, "Nhưng dù sao thì cô ta đã ném ra số mấy?"

"Tao nghĩ là mày đang coi kia mà !" - Kẻ kia trả lời.

------------o♥O♥o------------

Hai chú nhóc nằm kế nhau ở nhà thương nhi đồng, tán gẫu cho đỡ buồn:

- Đằng ấy bú sữa mẹ hay sữa bình?
- Tớ bú sữa bình
- Sữa bình có ngon không?
- Cũng ngon, nhưng phiền cái là khi ngọt khi nhạt, lúc nóng lúc nguội có khi nóng 
phỏng miệng luôn đó, thế đằng ấy bú sữa gì?
- Tớ thì bú sữa mẹ
- Thế sữa mẹ có ngon không?
- Ngon chớ, sữa lúc nào cũng ấm đều đều, không ngọt không lạt, bình sữa lại lại đẹp 
nữa nhưng thỉnh thoảng nó có mùi thuốc lá hay whisky khó chịu khôn tả!!


------------o♥O♥o------------

Sấm chớp đại hiệp và Người tàng hình là bạn thân. Ngày nọ Sấm chớp đại hiệp ra phố 
chơi, thấy trong ngõ có nàng nọ đang dạng hai chân ra không biết là làm gì, đại hiệp 
nghĩ cơ hội không thể để mất, liền dùng tốc độ của sấm chớp xxx nàng kia, việc xong
rồi lại bỏ chạy cũng bằng tốc độ sấm chớp.
Mấy hôm sau, Siêu nhân gặp Sấm chớp đại hiệp trên phố, nói: “Này, cậu biết chuyện 
Người tàng hình nằm viện không?”. Sấm chớp đại hiệp vội vàng tới bệnh viện thăm
Người tàng hình, phát hiện thấy nửa người dưới anh ta quấn băng kín mít: “Trời ơi! Cậu làm gì mà ra nông nỗi này?” Người tàng hình (thở dài): “Mấy hôm trước tớ tàng hình 
lên phố cùng một nàng xxx, rồi đột nhiên không biết có vật gì thúc vào mông tớ mấy 
trăm phát liền…”(sưu tầm)

Hay đấy chứ,ít ra cũng phải tks cho em cái tinh thần post bài nhá

----------


## giang1011

vãi cái truyện đầu tiên......... mình đọc mà cứ tưởng @@............ hix hix

----------

